# Distance from paved rd



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

How far away do you have to be from a public paved rd to hunt, private land?


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

laterilus said:


> How far away do you have to be from a public paved rd to hunt, private land?


You don't, If you have permission for the private land.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

The above is correct. 

Michigan has no law on distance you have to be from a road. In most cases the adjacent property owner owns to the center of the road. Not to wise but, then could hunt from the roadway if you wanted. (Just not in a car )


----------



## Cwick925 (Dec 28, 2008)

malainse said:


> The above is correct.
> 
> Michigan has no law on distance you have to be from a road. In most cases the adjacent property owner owns to the center of the road. Not to wise but, then could hunt from the roadway if you wanted. (Just not in a car )


Woohoo I'm settin my blind up on the road tonite! Been seein sone nice 8s cross in front of my moms house!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

A hunter safety course I put my boys through recommended 33 ft from the center of the road on private land.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

chigger said:


> the post before touched on it before, as long as its not a state hwy or interstate (450 ft from those) there are no laws


Chigger, read post # 3 again.
Someone has convinced you to believe an old myth. If you happen to own land or have permission to hunt along M-15, you not only could hunt from the edge of the road, if it were somehow possible you could hunt from anywhere up to the center of the road.
If you own land, or have permission to hunt the land along I-69 you can hunt up to the fence line that runs along all the interstates. That's where your property ends. 
Spread the word with the boys at the barbershop.

L & O


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Nice gravel road makes one hell of a shooting lane. They usually hesitate in the ditch for a moment, giving a nice open standing shot.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

L & O thanks for providing the correct info...


----------

